# Holey Feta?



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I have had this happen one time before but it was only my second time making Feta and figured I missed a step or screwed up somewhere...I have since been successful, but now the last batch I made has holes in it once again. Some sort of contamination maybe? Everything has been the same, it smells fine, texture is fine, but after draining when I slice it there are holes. Not just a couple but many little holes. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?? Is it safe to still eat like this? :shrug


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Irregular holes can be cause by the curd not knitting together. Sponge type holes are caused by contaminantion. It is not a good idea to eat contaminated cheese.

Christy


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

hhmm, well they are irregular sized holes but many of them, spongey i guess  Bummer...


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I had that happen to me, too. Somebody on the board said e. coli. I threw it away.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

But also-if you over cook or over work the curd and it becomes too stiff to form a cohesive mass then it will also have small holes between the pieces of curd. You are perhaps working with too dry of a curd for it to knit together??? 

Lee


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, either way it will get thrown away! I did have a lot of distractions while making this batch and very well could have cooked the curd too long...We had quests get into town while I was mid-way through it so kept running back and forth between entertaining quests and trying to finish up the feta...

e.coli! yuck! hopefully thats not what it is, but either way I certainly will not eat it! Will try again today and make sure everything is extra sanitized!!


----------

